# Line array - frecuencias altas



## gerkandia (Abr 7, 2012)

Gente soy nuevo en todo esto. Estoy tratando de armar un sistema array de 2 x 4"  y mi duda es que poner para los altos. El tema es que no hay difisores de onda plana tan chicos para las cajas que tengo ya armadas. Estuve viendo el sistema   Audio Lab ALA-24/28A y tiene tweeter de cinta o Ribbon, pero en Argentina es complicado conseguir algo de eso. Que me sugieren?? driver de 1" y comprar un difusor común o que otro tipo de frecuencias altas utilizar para poder terminar el sistema? Espero sus ayudas y comentarios.
Saludos.-


----------



## jorgemx1000 (Mar 6, 2013)

que tal amigo, pues de hecho la mejor medida para hacer un line array, es colocarle dos bocinas de 6.5" para t6ener un alto rango de frecuencias en los medios sin que haya cancelaciones y puedes colocarle un driver de la mitad delos watts de una bocina, si es muy grande sólo es cuestion de que le agrergues menos watts y suene al parejo de los parlantes y así tendrías la ventaja de poder conseguir una guía de onda para tu agudo "convencional". saludos espero y mi humilde aportacion sea de tu ayuda.


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 7, 2013)

Hola, mira, con 4´´ puedes poner difusores comunes, no va a ser un arreglo 100% line array pero se va a acercar mucho ya que el frente de onda va a ser bastante plano, ¿cuantos bafles vas a hacer? ya que de la cantidad en esas medidas va a depender que tengas un frente de onda bien dirigido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2013)

*[Casi Off Topic]*
No recuerdo con quién había comentado algo sobre la tendencia de colocar decenas de pequeños parlantes, aquí la prueba del delito:












*McIntosh*

*[/Casi Off Topic]*


----------



## detrakx (Mar 7, 2013)

Si queres que sea " Line Array " Este debe comportarse como un cilindro radiador. Para ello necesitas que el frente de onda sea coherente.
Si utilizas para medios 4" o 6" puede cubrir medios y parte de los agudos. Por otra parte el driver trabajaria mucho mejor y menos exigido. 
Un driver de 1" se puede utilizar perfectamente. Sin embargo tendras que poner una guia de onda para lograr el objetivo.
Luego a medida que incrementes el numero de cajas el sistema se vuelve mas eficiente.



Fogonazo dijo:


> *[Casi Off Topic]*
> No recuerdo con quién había comentado algo sobre la tendencia de colocar  decenas de pequeños parlantes, aquí la prueba del delito:
> *[/Casi Off Topic]*



Justamente, esos son los primeros indicios de los Line Array.


Saludos.


----------

